
Postwoman – An online, open-source API request builder - Yuval_Halevi
https://liyasthomas.github.io/postwoman/
======
Nicksil
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20817627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20817627)

